# Hawkesbury Herp Reptile Expo 2012



## Ninja (Jan 10, 2012)

[h=1]*Reptile Expo*[/h] [h=2]*& Family Fun Day*[/h] 
[h=2]*Penrith Panthers Exhibition Marquee*[/h] [h=2]*Panthers Complex, Mulgoa Road, Penrith*[/h] [h=2]*Sunday 4th of March 2012*[/h] [h=2]*Adults $10 Children $5 Family$25*[/h] [h=2]*LIVE Reptile Shows*[/h] [h=2]*Animal Encounters, Reptile Supplies, Face Painting*[/h] 
[h=2]*Reptiles FOR SALE*[/h] [h=2]*Exotic Reptiles on Display*[/h] [h=3]*incl: an Anaconda, Green Iguana and Tegu*[/h] [h=3]*For more details please contact:*[/h] [h=3]*John Mostyn on 0416 922 282 or Colin South on 0434 400 149*[/h] [h=3]*or email *[email protected][/h]http://www.hawkesburyherps.com.au/annual-reptile-expo.html​


----------



## snakes123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Looking forward to going, hope ive got nothing on.


----------



## FAY (Jan 10, 2012)

snakes123 said:


> Looking forward to going, hope ive got nothing on.



Well, I hope you do have something on


----------



## dean30bb (Feb 1, 2012)

cant wait to go. right down the road from me


----------



## zulu (Feb 1, 2012)

Was very good last year and so was the illawarra expo,they have good people organising them.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Feb 2, 2012)

just me and hubby are going to the castle hill one, but we are planning on taking the kiddies to this one - they will both love it!


----------



## FAY (Feb 2, 2012)

This is going to be fantastic! Can't wait.

Thanks zulu


----------



## hilly (Feb 6, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Spike (Feb 13, 2012)

What time does it open?


----------



## -Peter (Feb 13, 2012)

Spike said:


> What time does it open?



10am doors open to the public and close at 4pm.


----------



## JasonL (Feb 13, 2012)

Ironing my best flanno now....


----------



## killimike (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah, it will be a change of culture after Castle Hill!


----------



## browny (Feb 13, 2012)

so how many rep' shows you got in NSW now dam I'm jealous lol


----------



## spongebob (Feb 13, 2012)

JasonL said:


> Ironing my best flanno now....



What no sleeve ripping to show off yer tats?


----------



## JasonL (Feb 13, 2012)

spongebob said:


> What no sleeve ripping to show off yer tats?



nah, Ill just leave it unbuttoned so you can see the ones on my stomach.


----------



## Dmnted (Feb 13, 2012)

OoOh, more reptile goodness!
I'm in!


----------



## congo_python (Feb 13, 2012)

It will be a great show and as far as im aware the building is air conditioned too which will just make it that cut above the rest IMO.


----------



## killimike (Feb 13, 2012)

congo_python said:


> It will be a great show and as far as im aware the building is air conditioned too which will just make it that cut above the rest IMO.



They are stepping up the venue every year! AC, that will be sweet


----------



## congo_python (Feb 13, 2012)

killimike said:


> They are stepping up the venue every year! AC, that will be sweet



My Oath if it gets too hot for the animals and humans alike.


----------



## LucifersJester (Feb 13, 2012)

I'll actually be in Sydney at weekend!! Awesome!!
What can you usually find at this expo? (reptile wise)


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes will def be there and will buy the first lil critter that I see!!!!!! Not do my round then come back to have what a wanted sold, Dohhhhh


----------



## viciousred (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll be there.. but I'll be working so probably wont get a chance to look around at stuff  Hoping to find a female Bredli tho


----------



## Kyro (Feb 14, 2012)

I missed the last one so I will definately be there for this one


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 14, 2012)

If anyone is in contact with the organisers can you get them to sort out their email account please.Emails sent to the person doing the bulk emails are bouncing as their account is full.


----------



## FAY (Feb 14, 2012)

It will be a great show. I always like to support the clubs. I hope to be selling some of my animals.
Rams, I will email one of the committee now and let them know.


----------



## hilly (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm a committee member of HHS. Any enquiries you have regarding the expo you can private message me on here, phone enquiries are to John Mostyn on 0416 922 282 or Colin South on 0434 400 149.


----------



## FAY (Feb 14, 2012)

Hilly,
I received an email from Frances. I posted what rams said to her and asked her to please look into it.
Fay


----------



## hilly (Feb 14, 2012)

FAY said:


> Hilly,
> I received an email from Frances. I posted what rams said to her and asked her to please look into it.
> Fay



Thanks.


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 14, 2012)

Kyro said:


> I missed the last one so I will definately be there for this one


Kyro were you at the door @ Castle hill expo?


----------



## Kyro (Feb 14, 2012)

fangs01 said:


> Kyro were you at the door @ Castle hill expo?



Kind of, I was at the lucky door prize table just inside the entry doors


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 14, 2012)

ahh ok i was the one that asked you can i sign all these kids name on the lucky door prize tickets hehe


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 14, 2012)

browny said:


> so how many rep' shows you got in NSW now dam I'm jealous lol


never enough


----------



## FAY (Feb 16, 2012)

Don't forget this expo in a couple of weeks. Will be fantastic.


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 16, 2012)

The first jungle is mine!!!


----------



## Leardy (Feb 16, 2012)

missed out on shanes jungle at castle hill expo it looked freaking sweet!! then from a distance was sold right before i had a chance  lol


----------



## Kyro (Feb 16, 2012)

Will anyone there have young black headed pythons for sale on the day?


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 16, 2012)

Leardy said:


> missed out on shanes jungle at castle hill expo it looked freaking sweet!! then from a distance was sold right before i had a chance  lol



I was there at 9.30 and they were gone but I did see a buyer waking around with it. And I thought ohhhhhh should I give him a coat hanger and run with the jungle lmao........IM ONLY JOKING OBVIOUSLY, maybe an upper cut hehe


----------



## dragonboy69 (Feb 16, 2012)

fangs01 said:


> I was there at 9.30 and they were gone but I did see a buyer waking around with it. And I thought ohhhhhh should I give him a coat hanger and run with the jungle lmao........IM ONLY JOKING OBVIOUSLY, maybe an upper cut hehe


 the guy that bought the jungle wanted it for less than going price as Shane said no I then enquired about it. The guy then changed his mind and bought it straight away.


----------



## rocksnake (Feb 16, 2012)

Ninja said:


> [h=1]*Reptile Expo*[/h] [h=2]*& Family Fun Day*[/h]
> [h=2]*Penrith Panthers Exhibition Marquee*[/h] [h=2]*Panthers Complex, Mulgoa Road, Penrith*[/h] [h=2]*Sunday 4th of March 2012*[/h] [h=2]*Adults $10 Children $5 Family$25*[/h] [h=2]*LIVE Reptile Shows*[/h] [h=2]*Animal Encounters, Reptile Supplies, Face Painting*[/h]
> [h=2]*Reptiles FOR SALE*[/h] [h=2]*Exotic Reptiles on Display*[/h] [h=3]*incl: an Anaconda, Green Iguana and Tegu*[/h] [h=3]*For more details please contact:*[/h] [h=3]*John Mostyn on 0416 922 282 or Colin South on 0434 400 149*[/h] [h=3]*or email *[email protected][/h]http://www.hawkesburyherps.com.au/annual-reptile-expo.html​[The Hawkesbury Herps Reptile Show at Penrith Panthers Exhibition marquee on 4th of march 2012. Expo opens at 10am. We are still taking submissions for Best in Show in the following categories: Elapids, Colubrids, Pythons, Skink, Dragon, Monitor,Turtles, Geckos and Frogs. Entry per animal is $5. Email [email protected] for an information package. We also still have room for breeders to apply to sell their animals at the show. Please drop us an email and we will send you all the details.]
> 
> ...


----------



## zulu (Feb 18, 2012)

JasonL said:


> Ironing my best flanno now....



Come on thats not fair,theres plenty of things to see and do out west mate,for those into tadpoles you can catch them in beer bottles,its an old trick they swim in and hide,also good herping if you turn over the rubbish we leave lying around to encourage the reptiles population.
We are like ONE with nature,you can learn many things if you open your mind to the intrinsic values and learning experiences we have to offer the world Bro


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 18, 2012)

zulu said:


> Come on thats not fair,theres plenty of things to see and do out west mate,for those into tadpoles you can catch them in beer bottles,its an old trick they swim in and hide,also good herping if you turn over the rubbish we leave lying around to encourage the reptiles population.
> We are like ONE with nature,you can learn many things if you open your mind to the intrinsic values and learning experiences we have to offer the world Bro



Ah the local trash and treasure market.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Feb 18, 2012)

sooooo dissapointed that i have a baby shower that i have to go to on at 12pm :S will be there up until that point though


----------



## FAY (Feb 19, 2012)

Keeping it up there.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have to work so no expo for me


----------



## Crikeyben (Feb 19, 2012)

sweet


----------



## dylan-rocks (Feb 19, 2012)

might make the trip down, hopefully pick me up some reptile goodies


----------



## Dmnted (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm still sorting a few details out but I should be there with a table.
B&W Jungles, Woma's and Blonde Mac's up from grabs


----------



## FAY (Feb 19, 2012)

This is the link to Hawkesbury HS website. If you want a stall etc.

Home


Hilly, would you be able to let us know if there is still space available?
I booked my spot today, bit late I think, but I did verbally ask someone before to keep me a spot.


----------



## Dmnted (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi Fay,

I've been chatting with Hilly this afternoon.
Just paperwork to go now.
Thanks for the assistance though!


----------



## FAY (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Dmnted.


----------



## mike83 (Feb 19, 2012)

I hope to buy a Antaresia perthensis hope there is some for sale.


----------



## nch90 (Feb 19, 2012)

does any one know if stein enclosures are gonna be there


----------



## zulu (Feb 21, 2012)

Ninja said:


> [h=1]*Reptile Expo*[/h] [h=2]*& Family Fun Day*[/h]
> [h=2]*Penrith Panthers Exhibition Marquee*[/h] [h=2]*Panthers Complex, Mulgoa Road, Penrith*[/h] [h=2]*Sunday 4th of March 2012*[/h] [h=2]*Adults $10 Children $5 Family$25*[/h] [h=2]*LIVE Reptile Shows*[/h] [h=2]*Animal Encounters, Reptile Supplies, Face Painting*[/h]
> [h=2]*Reptiles FOR SALE*[/h] [h=2]*Exotic Reptiles on Display*[/h] [h=3]*incl: an Anaconda, Green Iguana and Tegu*[/h] [h=3]*For more details please contact:*[/h] [h=3]*John Mostyn on 0416 922 282 or Colin South on 0434 400 149*[/h] [h=3]*or email *[email protected][/h]http://www.hawkesburyherps.com.au/annual-reptile-expo.html​



This will be an event worth attending !


----------



## R.a.n.g.a (Feb 21, 2012)

Can't wait should be good


----------



## hilly (Feb 21, 2012)

FAY said:


> This is the link to Hawkesbury HS website. If you want a stall etc.
> 
> Home
> 
> ...



There are still breeders tables available, some more breeders have secured theirs and it's shaping up to be a fantastic expo!

Anyone with any questions please don't hesitate to pm me or call John or Col on the numbers on this pamphlet


----------



## LucifersJester (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey people. I'm heading up from Canberra and was looking for some Antaresia or Bredli Hatchies... If anyone is going have some for sale could you pm me??
(If Bredlis are an option I'll need to get them added to the license before I come up).

Thank in advance


----------



## Dmnted (Feb 25, 2012)

PM Sent Lucifer 
Looking forward to seeing and meeting people on the day !


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 25, 2012)

Can't wait, Its good to catch up with the crowd....


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 25, 2012)

So will the breeders/stall ppl be wearing name tags with there APS name??? Hehe just so I don't go to every table and ask- u a APS member??


----------



## FAY (Feb 25, 2012)

It will be fantastic. I will be selling some windorah stimmis. Maybe some wheatbelts but not sure yet.


----------



## dragonboy69 (Feb 25, 2012)

FAY said:


> It will be fantastic. I will be selling some windorah stimmis. Maybe some wheatbelts but not sure yet.



If you are selling the wheatbelts what price range roughly will they be going for. You can either post reply or pm me. If you decide not to answer with price then thanks anyway I guess I'll find out on the day and I respect your decision. Cheers anyway



fangs01 said:


> So will the breeders/stall ppl be wearing name tags with there APS name??? Hehe just so I don't go to every table and ask- u a APS member??


 fangs have you heard of the saying ask and you shall receive. Why don't you just ask them and you will receive the answer lol. Don't take me serious ok I'm only mucking around.


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 25, 2012)

fangs have you heard of the saying ask and you shall receive. Why don't you just ask them and you will receive the answer lol. Don't take me serious ok I'm only mucking around.[/QUOTE]

Hey dragon, lol no dramas - though I went to the castle hill expo and didn't want to sound like a pyscho asking everyone at each table lol


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 25, 2012)

fangs01 said:


> So will the breeders/stall ppl be wearing name tags with there APS name??? Hehe just so I don't go to every table and ask- u a APS member??



no


----------



## spongebob (Feb 27, 2012)

fangs01 said:


> So will the breeders/stall ppl be wearing name tags with there APS name??? Hehe just so I don't go to every table and ask- u a APS member??



I may be there and as usual I'll go unlabeled, but wearing my best squarepants


----------



## hrafna (Feb 27, 2012)

spongebob said:


> I may be there and as usual I'll go unlabeled, but wearing my best squarepants


mr squarepants, will you be bringing anything unusual, aka not a bearded dragon, with you?


----------



## Dmnted (Feb 27, 2012)

ok Spongebob, between you and Hilly's outfit, the show is going to be interesting at the very least.
Maybe I should break out my pantaloons or MC hammer pants too.


----------



## FAY (Feb 27, 2012)

Don't forget...this Sunday...


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 27, 2012)

Dmnted said:


> ok Spongebob, between you and Hilly's outfit, the show is going to be interesting at the very least.
> Maybe I should break out my pantaloons or MC hammer pants too.



Lmao should be funny do it do it do it.


----------



## josh87 (Feb 28, 2012)

Will anybody have any diamonds there I need a male roughly 13 months old


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 28, 2012)

Im after a B&Y jungle hatchy.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 28, 2012)

yay, ill be back from QLD just in time!! no more reps for me this show as hubby will be there with me, but i was wondering if anyone will be selling rats??


----------



## jas468 (Feb 29, 2012)

Is that Bougainville Road, zulu?


----------



## spongebob (Feb 29, 2012)

Think I'd better wear boardies with the weather forecast...


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 29, 2012)

My roster changed so no longer working, so I will be going.


----------



## timmy82 (Feb 29, 2012)

i will be there all day long helping with diamond reptile supplies stall


----------



## R.a.n.g.a (Feb 29, 2012)

I've never been to this show,just what type of pythons do you normally see for sale?would there possibly be any olives for sale.
Need something to think about on the 7 hr drive down there.


----------



## hilly (Mar 1, 2012)

Bump, this wknd, MASSIVE raffle as well $1500 display cage as just part of the first prize


----------



## FAY (Mar 1, 2012)

Will be a fantastic day.They always put on a great show..


----------



## Lachesis (Mar 1, 2012)

Will Scales and Tails magazine have a stall?.After those binders for magazines


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 1, 2012)

Are these ever Run in Brisbane?


----------



## hilly (Mar 1, 2012)

The flyer once more to avoid any confusion- this Sunday, march 4 at panthers


----------



## congo_python (Mar 1, 2012)

What time do you have to be there if your got an animal to place in the best of show comp ??


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Mar 1, 2012)

hey does anyone know if there will be eftpos at the door to pay for entry?


----------



## FAY (Mar 1, 2012)

Best to bring cash shea, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Mar 1, 2012)

thought as much, cheers fay


----------



## NotoriouS (Mar 1, 2012)

Can't wait! Looking to pick up some supplies and maybe even a hatchy MD


----------



## hilly (Mar 1, 2012)

congo_python said:


> What time do you have to be there if your got an animal to place in the best of show comp ??



you need to be there before 9am to do it


----------



## GothicGekko (Mar 1, 2012)

hey just wondering if the expo on sunday is still on due to the rain?


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 1, 2012)

and the problem is ?


FAY said:


> Well, I hope you do have something on


----------



## hilly (Mar 1, 2012)

GothicGekko said:


> hey just wondering if the expo on sunday is still on due to the rain?



It's in an undercover marquee so yes it will definitely be on regardless of the weather


----------



## GothicGekko (Mar 1, 2012)

ok thank you Hilly


----------



## FAY (Mar 1, 2012)

borntobnude said:


> and the problem is ?



Ummm You may frighten the kiddies!!


----------



## dragonboy69 (Mar 1, 2012)

So were about exactly will it be held. It's says Panther but we all no how big that place is. Is it near the Aqua Golf were they have the Fireworks etc.


----------



## hilly (Mar 1, 2012)

The marquee is located to the north of the club, within a landscaped grass area and has dedicated parking for 500 cars. 

As you look into the aqua golf car park the marquee is on your right.


----------



## FAY (Mar 1, 2012)

Good on you HIlly, great map.


----------



## dragonboy69 (Mar 1, 2012)

Cheers for the reply. Is it possible In the futre if there is any advertising re expos etc can they please try and put a map of the location its just a suggestion as sometimes its gard to find the places. Cheers


----------



## repty23 (Mar 1, 2012)

hope the panters club is good... my dad designed the placed :s


----------



## Heelssss (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll be hitting the pokies straight after the expo for a cold one or two


----------



## Erebos (Mar 1, 2012)

congo_python said:


> What time do you have to be there if your got an animal to place in the best of show comp ??



Can anyone enter this. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## hilly (Mar 1, 2012)

br3nton said:


> Can anyone enter this.
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



Sure can! The more the merrier!!!!


----------



## dragonboy69 (Mar 1, 2012)

fangs01 said:


> I'll be hitting the pokies straight after the expo for a cold one or two


 So fangs what will you be driving I want to no so when you buy your reptiles and you leave them inthe car when you go for a cold one or two and ponies I will take them out of your car lol. Only joking ok


----------



## Erebos (Mar 1, 2012)

hilly said:


> Sure can! The more the merrier!!!!



I might enter one of my gtps in the show and shine hahahaha what's involved. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 1, 2012)

Hilly do you knows if anyone will be selling rats and mice 
(frozen of course)?


----------



## Heelssss (Mar 1, 2012)

dragonboy69 said:


> So fangs what will you be driving I want to no so when you buy your reptiles and you leave them inthe car when you go for a cold one or two and ponies I will take them out of your car lol. Only joking ok



Actually I'll be driving a land cruiser hzj75 if u must know, but don't worry - obviously you have no idea what women pack in there handbags  lmao


----------



## Belv6 (Mar 2, 2012)

take pics people even if its with ya iphone


----------



## hilly (Mar 2, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Hilly do you knows if anyone will be selling rats and mice
> (frozen of course)?



Not that I'm aware of


----------



## Erebos (Mar 2, 2012)

Keep a eye out for this little one I'm entering him in the show and shine lol.










Cheers Brenton


----------



## GothicGekko (Mar 2, 2012)

hey does anyone one know if the expo id wheelchair friendly


----------



## hilly (Mar 2, 2012)

GothicGekko said:


> hey does anyone one know if the expo id wheelchair friendly



The website for the panthers marquee states that is a disabled friendly venue


----------



## GothicGekko (Mar 2, 2012)

ok thank you very much Hilly


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 2, 2012)

hilly said:


> Not that I'm aware of



damn, that sux!!! thanks for getting back to me..


----------



## Erebos (Mar 2, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> damn, that sux!!! thanks for getting back to me..



I'm sure you will be able to get some around Sydney that day. While your in the area. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 2, 2012)

br3nton said:


> I'm sure you will be able to get some around Sydney that day. While your in the area.
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton


yeah i will be, i was just hoping to snag a bargain! lol... ill pop into st marys on the way home!


----------



## hilly (Mar 2, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> yeah i will be, i was just hoping to snag a bargain! lol... ill pop into st marys on the way home!



If I were you I'd contact some of the breeders that are sponsors of APS to see if they'd meet you at the expo and bring an order for you


----------



## KingSirloin (Mar 2, 2012)

JasonL said:


> Ironing my best flanno now....




All visitors advised not to feed the animals and under no circumstances wind down your windows or exit your vehicles until Park Rangers have advised you that it is safe as you are leaving Penrith. It is also highly recommended visitors bring their own drinking water and food.



newtolovingsnake said:


> Hilly do you knows if anyone will be selling rats and mice
> (frozen of course)?



You'll find plenty of them around the railway station during winter, and they're free.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 2, 2012)

KingSirloin said:


> You'll find plenty of them around the railway station during winter, and they're free.



Bahahahah! i can find plenty of the free ones around here thanks 



hilly said:


> If I were you I'd contact some of the breeders that are sponsors of APS to see if they'd meet you at the expo and bring an order for you




Thanks Hilly!


----------



## Erebos (Mar 2, 2012)

KingSirloin said:


> All visitors advised not to feed the animals and under no circumstances wind down your windows or exit your vehicles until Park Rangers have advised you that it is safe as you are leaving Penrith. It is also highly recommended visitors bring their own drinking water and food.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll find plenty of them around the railway station during winter, and they're free.



I don't get your first comment. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 2, 2012)

br3nton said:


> Keep a eye out for this little one I'm entering him in the show and shine lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will keep an eye out for it, good luck mate.


----------



## jacks-pythons (Mar 2, 2012)

so annoyed, i have to work now after my B#[email protected] of a boss wouldnt give me the day off when i requested it with her confirmation 2 months ago. oh well she may be getting fired next week so i win. her fault and i know it does sound mean but u treat people how u want to be treated.


----------



## hodges (Mar 2, 2012)

I shall be there, look forward to seeing a few old faces.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Mar 2, 2012)

oh come on, penriff isn't too bad..... sometimes


----------



## Hindy (Mar 2, 2012)

Is the expostill going to be on du to the floods and all?


----------



## repty23 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hindy said:


> Is the expostill going to be on du to the floods and all?



Hope so :S


----------



## hilly (Mar 2, 2012)

Hindy said:


> Is the expostill going to be on du to the floods and all?



Yes, it'll still be on rain hail or shine


----------



## FAY (Mar 3, 2012)

This is on tomorrow guys. Not to be missed.


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 3, 2012)

We are suppose to be having a stall! but looks like we are going to be trapped due to flooding 
Dammit, we are prob going to miss out


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 3, 2012)

Gecko :) said:


> We are suppose to be having a stall! but looks like we are going to be trapped due to flooding
> Dammit, we are prob going to miss out


Thats no good. Good luck with the flooding hopefully everything is ok


----------



## KingSirloin (Mar 3, 2012)

br3nton said:


> I don't get your first comment.
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



I was having a dig at the Penrith area being akin to a wild game park. The comments are nothing to do with the expo, just the Penrith area in general.


----------



## Erebos (Mar 3, 2012)

KingSirloin said:


> I was having a dig at the Penrith area being akin to a wild game park. The comments are nothing to do with the expo, just the Penrith area in general.



Fair enough haha. It's not that bad there. I would prefer be there then footscray. In Victoria. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Dmnted (Mar 3, 2012)

Gecko :) said:


> We are suppose to be having a stall! but looks like we are going to be trapped due to flooding
> Dammit, we are prob going to miss out



Anyone out there who can lend Gecko a boat ?


----------



## spongebob (Mar 3, 2012)

hrafna said:


> mr squarepants, will you be bringing anything unusual, aka not a bearded dragon, with you?



Well it depends on your definition of unusual, but between Colin and myself there will be two species of pygopus, two species of tiliqua (one being an unusual locality type), some marms and ackies, amongst others. So yes check us out.


----------



## Reptile_lover83 (Mar 3, 2012)

I can quite honestly say that I was soooooooo excited for the Castle Hill show and I am almost jumping out of my skin in anticipation for tomorrow! I am the very proud owner of 4 pythons (incl 2 albinos) but tomorrow I'm out to give some beardies a loving home!!! X


----------



## FAY (Mar 3, 2012)

Gecko :) said:


> We are suppose to be having a stall! but looks like we are going to be trapped due to flooding
> Dammit, we are prob going to miss out



Bugger Kelly. Was looking forward to catching up!


----------



## Reptile_lover83 (Mar 3, 2012)

shea_and_ruby said:


> oh come on, penriff isn't too bad..... sometimes



Sometimes - only sometimes lol. I reckon everyone should head to hooters just down the road for lunch afterwards!


----------



## Kyro (Mar 3, 2012)

Thats such a shame gecko, i'd imagine your not alone & the floods will stop quite a few people from getting to the expo.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Mar 3, 2012)

what a bummer gecko, hope all is ok your way.

yes, hooters. that really helped with penrith's rep :S


----------



## FAY (Mar 3, 2012)

Keeping it up there


----------



## spongebob (Mar 3, 2012)

Does anyone know what the eating options are? I'll be chained to a table so cant go far..


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Mar 3, 2012)

there is an eatery style thing in panthers itself. if not, there is krispy creme and also maccas (although, they are redoing it, so wondering if it is still open at the moment?)

just looked at my funds and it's pretty sad, was hoping to pick a another female levi, will have to see if there are any there first! 

is anyone going early again to line up like at the castle hill show?


----------



## Dmnted (Mar 3, 2012)

spongebob said:


> Does anyone know what the eating options are? I'll be chained to a table so cant go far..



Mate, I have two friends helping me out so if you need a food runner, give me a bell (PM Sent)
Unfortunately they can't go to the loo for you though


----------



## Ships (Mar 3, 2012)

Thats ashame Kelly I'll be displaying that striped jungle at my table and this years young


Gecko :) said:


> We are suppose to be having a stall! but looks like we are going to be trapped due to flooding
> Dammit, we are prob going to miss out


----------



## sandman1 (Mar 3, 2012)

9.10pm the day before . The boss gives me the day off . Stocked . I'll be there with a pocket full of money .


----------



## dragonboy69 (Mar 3, 2012)

O


shea_and_ruby said:


> there is an eatery style thing in panthers itself. if not, there is krispy creme and also maccas (although, they are redoing it, so wondering if it is still open at the moment?)
> 
> just looked at my funds and it's pretty sad, was hoping to pick a another female levi, will have to see if there are any there first!
> 
> is anyone going early again to line up like at the castle hill show?


 I'll be going early to line up


----------



## FAY (Mar 3, 2012)

keeping it up there


----------



## Hindy (Mar 3, 2012)

As sad as it is I cannot go cause all roads are blocked that lead out of my town  I'll have to wait till next year for the expos to come around again...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 4, 2012)

Oz_H_Girl said:


> Sometimes - only sometimes lol. I reckon everyone should head to hooters just down the road for lunch afterwards!




we wont be at hooters for lunch, well be at the club, but rain, hail or shine we'll be there!


----------



## Belv6 (Mar 4, 2012)

once again take photos people i wana see how the nsw expo compares to the vic one


----------



## Erebos (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok so I'm up and leaving for the expo. I feel like death. So should of had a early night. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## hilly (Mar 4, 2012)

After setting up last night the marquee looks unreal, and the display animals are going to be fantastic- including a Coastal taipan!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 4, 2012)

im so upset, my daughter has a high temp and is vomiting so no expo for me!!!


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 4, 2012)

They have just reopened the Bridges!!
So looks like I will be heading there for a sqwiz ,. just a shame we couldn't have our stall.
But at least I don't miss out all together 

If anyone wants me to bring any Reptiles,. you have about an hour to get back to me before I will be leaving.

I have the following if anyone is interested:

Hatchie Beardies (Pygmys & Centrals)
last Yearling pair of Het Darwins (Female with some Dorsal striping), Hatchie Hets & Albs
Hatchie Coastals (Lined & std)
Hatchie Tanami Womas
Adult male Trilined Coastal
Adult male Yellow Coastal
Adult Male Tanami Woma
Hatchie Wheeleri
Hatchie Levis
Occidentalis Females (proven breeders)
Female Asper (Proven Breeder)
Male Levis

Might see some of you there after all!


----------



## dangles (Mar 4, 2012)

Been, bought and home. Now to smash together some enclosures. Picked up a beautiful ackie off spongebob, a baby CBD off white parents and a couple of GTF.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 4, 2012)

It was a good show heaps for sale, really busy but I couldn't stay long. Didn't buy any reps, but picked up some heat globes & a book on herpetology. 
As always Neville's show was great. The location was much better then last year.

Brenton your little GTP looked great.


----------



## elle0318 (Mar 4, 2012)

any nice blue tongues there ? ?


----------



## eddie123 (Mar 4, 2012)

when does it end?


----------



## Dmnted (Mar 4, 2012)

Ends at 5pm but things are pretty quiet now


----------



## Erebos (Mar 4, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> Brenton your little GTP looked great.



thx mate it was a ok show they kinda got pooey at me for taking it at 2 30 and going home. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## dangles (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh another thing I fell in love with and would of bought if it was for sale, was the eagle they had in hand. Always been fascinated by them


----------



## hodges (Mar 4, 2012)

Picked up a few reptiles, was very busy so didn't stay long. Great day out.


----------



## zulu (Mar 4, 2012)

hodges said:


> Picked up a few reptiles, was very busy so didn't stay long. Great day out.



Yeh was busy alright,i went along and there was a massive line up at 10.30 am so i went home and didnt get around to going back.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Mar 4, 2012)

i got there at 9.20 already to line up, but the door was open already!! so went in and got another female levi from raged  such a cute little thing!




not the best pic sorry. it got really packed, but the kids got to see the tegu and the iguana. was a good show, would have stayed longer if it wasn't so busy. hopefully next year we will have a stall there


----------



## Ashme (Mar 4, 2012)

elle0318 said:


> any nice blue tongues there ? ?


Me and my wife got a beautiful Bluey been here couple hours and has already sheaded some skin eaten and pooped on my wife's parents kitchen counter opps


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 4, 2012)

we picked up a male CBD nice yellow , was a bit crowded and maybe air con would be good -- but the herps would of enjoyed the heat .
It was a good show!!! thanks


----------



## mike83 (Mar 4, 2012)

Was a good day got to see and touch the anaconda, sure was packed made it hard to see everything but still enjoyed it. I got a 2 year old Antaresia Perthensis before the expo from Michael and Kathryn (reptiles4u)


----------



## Heelssss (Mar 4, 2012)

I couldn't make it, not happy jan! Wanted to see the tepu so bad. (note to self I must not go out the night before an expo and think I can drink like I was 18) woke up at 2pm !!!!!!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 4, 2012)

fangs01 said:


> I couldn't make it, not happy jan! Wanted to see the tepu so bad. (note to self I must not go out the night before an expo and think I can drink like I was 18) woke up at 2pm !!!!!!!




hAHAHA! i dont feel so bad now, i meant to msg you today and tell you i wasnt going either, as I had a few too many myself last night and then woke up to a very sick kid. I spent the day at the docs and watching Dora the explorer instead! lol


----------



## hrafna (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 4, 2012)

I loved that colletts, they have great colours.


----------



## hrafna (Mar 4, 2012)

colletts are awesome. such a beautiful snake!


----------



## sandman1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Had a great day for the 1hour i was there . 2 pygmy stimmies & a hole lot of other goodies . Just wish i had a hole lot more money .


----------



## Erebos (Mar 4, 2012)

I spent the whole day looking at my own snake hahaha. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## KingSirloin (Mar 4, 2012)

Glad I ended up going. I was umming and aarring until I got a call a roughie I had enquired about was going to be there. I also thought the show was much better than the Castle Hill one. Also glad I went on the bike.....with the roughy and a few odd accessories, the backpack was full. What nice weather it was for a ride too.


----------



## dragonboy69 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm glad that I ended up going but nearly regretted it at the same time. I purchased a pair of beautiful Gold Tibooburra Stimmies. On the way home nearly lost the female from the heat. If I had been about 10-15 min more she could have been dead. She had her jaw open like gapeing for air. Got her home put her in the click clack and now she's fully recovered. Pics to come up soon.


----------



## spongebob (Mar 4, 2012)

I think it was a great location, well layed out, with lots of interesting reptiles and things to see and do. Not that I was able to see much as I was chained to my table. 

Well done HHS!


----------



## Ships (Mar 4, 2012)

Big day, just home animals away and showered, was up at 4.15am, away at 5 to get there just after 8. Best laid plans, got a flat tyre on the north side of Berry:evil:


----------



## Sutto82 (Mar 4, 2012)

It was my first time at this show, also glad I went as I almost didn't. Ended up grabbing a thermostat and some heat lamps etc that I needed. Also purchased a pretty little female B&W Jungle from a fellow member Dmnted, completely unplanned.


----------



## snakeman1991 (Mar 4, 2012)

Gotta say it was twice as good as the castel hill expo, but was shoulder to shoulder with every body els lol on another note i did get a 3 n a half month old water python, with a temper which i think will be a challenge for the next few weeks but should be fun


----------



## Jason (Mar 4, 2012)

Ships said:


> Big day, just home animals away and showered, was up at 4.15am, away at 5 to get there just after 8. Best laid plans, got a flat tyre on the north side of Berry:evil:



Well thanks for coming mate. If you hadn't I wouldn't have gotten to see this little beauty!


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Mar 4, 2012)

I got there at 9:45, no line up, it was practically empty! Stoked!

I went to buy light cages, and light cages only... I left with a Tanami Woma and a Leaf Tailed Gecko...  Oh and about 15kg of hemp substrate that I am intrigued to try!! 

I am running out of space and waiting for the cops to knock on my door about the sudden increase of electricity usage!!



Jason said:


> Well thanks for coming mate. If you hadn't I wouldn't have gotten to see this little beauty!



Oh I was in awe of that jungle! Absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Mar 4, 2012)

wow stunning jungle, i missed that one.


----------



## zulu (Mar 4, 2012)

Jason said:


> Well thanks for coming mate. If you hadn't I wouldn't have gotten to see this little beauty!



Now thats really nice!


----------



## congo_python (Mar 4, 2012)

Really nice Jungle in the flesh....... i can say its the best ive seen in a long while.


----------



## timmy82 (Mar 4, 2012)

it was a very long but good day spent all day busy helping my mate with his shop but the got to walk around a bit tried to buy some black headed but couldnt agree on a price lol. and i am pretty happy that my lacie won best monitor in the show. and that stripe jungle is one of the best that i have seen in ages and cammos little albino was nice that he had to


----------



## congo_python (Mar 4, 2012)

I had a good day seeing all the for sale animals and my wheatbelt female won 2nd best python in show so all in all a good day out.
The only down side was the same vendor as at the castle hill show still holding many animals in the same crowded conditions and no cleaning through out the day ?? it seriously only takes 10 mins off the for sale stand to clean them out and put them back up on the table at the least ...even with many staff there to help out ?? sorry but it's not good in my books too see the care they give too their reptiles in public, let alone the care they give in private ??????????

Just my opinion but im sure many thought the same.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 4, 2012)

Which breeder Congo. Pm me. I didn't have a close look at the reps for sale as it was crowded and I wasn't buying anyway.


----------



## bondy821 (Mar 4, 2012)

Expo was great. Rain held off to the end and everyone seemed to have a great time. Next years should be better.


Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dangles (Mar 4, 2012)

congo_python said:


> I had a good day seeing all the for sale animals and my wheatbelt female won 2nd best python in show so all in all a good day out.
> The only down side was the same vendor as at the castle hill show still holding many animals in the same crowded conditions and no cleaning through out the day ?? it seriously only takes 10 mins off the for sale stand to clean them out and put them back up on the table at the least ...even with many staff there to help out ?? sorry but it's not good in my books too see the care they give too their reptiles in public, let alone the care they give in private ??????????
> 
> Just my opinion but im sure many thought the same.



very overcrowded in the tubs, pretty sure it was to the right of the doors in the breeders section?


----------



## saximus (Mar 5, 2012)

Ah so that was your Jungle Ships. I was gonna ask if you were a member on here so I could sneak a look at your for sale ads for future reference but I hate asking people if they are members on here.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 5, 2012)

saximus said:


> Ah so that was your Jungle Ships. I was gonna ask if you were a member on here so I could sneak a look at your for sale ads for future reference but I hate asking people if they are members on here.


Yer you need to slip it into the conversation carefully so that if they arnt a member they don't think your a complete nut.


----------



## Snakester (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome day out at the show. The organisers did a great job.

Stoked my 'Night Tiger' BTS took out 2nd prize in the colubrids!!! 

PS. I left shortly after you Brenton.


----------



## FAY (Mar 5, 2012)

Jason said:


> Well thanks for coming mate. If you hadn't I wouldn't have gotten to see this little beauty!



That jungle was awesome. I bought a jungle baby. Hope it turns out half as good as that one. Thanks ships.
I love these expos, get to catch up with friends that I haven't seen since last years expo's. Got to meet a couple of members, dmnted for one. Was nice to meet you.
I had a table and sold some frogs, beardies, water dragons, diamonds and stimmies. Needed to sell some excess animals and am pretty certain they found some nice new homes.


----------



## Ships (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the nice words guys they are much appreciated, it really is a lovely animal with a lovely attitude as well. I'm sure that little one will colour up lovely Fay, hope your pleased with him. We really are very lucky to live in this part of the country with so many shows to attend, for those of us that were active in the dark days prior to the licencing legislation we could only dream about these things.


----------



## NotoriouS (Mar 5, 2012)

Excellent expo! A bit crowded but brilliant nonetheless. I picked up some supplies (Kritters Krumble, thermometers, UV, and a few more things), and as I was leaving I saw this gorgeous hatchling Darwin Python and I couldn't resist! Then ofcourse I had to buy an enclosure and supplies for it  So ended up spending a lot more than I intended to!!


----------



## Leardy (Mar 5, 2012)

where were the bhp i couldnt see n e for sale ???? :cry:


----------



## dragonboy69 (Mar 5, 2012)

Leardy said:


> where were the bhp i couldnt see n e for sale ???? :cry:


I no was looking everywhere for some I couldn't see any as well. Must have been selling out of the boot of some persons car or in good old Maccas carpark lol.


----------



## leamos (Mar 5, 2012)

Black.Rabbit said:


> I went to buy light cages, and light cages only... I left with a Tanami Woma and a Leaf Tailed Gecko...  Oh and about 15kg of hemp substrate that I am intrigued to try!!
> 
> I am running out of space and waiting for the cops to knock on my door about the sudden increase of electricity usage!!





Big bag full of chopped up hemp sitting in the back room won't help either, if they rock up hahah


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks to the organisers and volunteers for the effort that went into the day, it is appreciated.Great venue,big crowds and a good atmosphere,all in all a raging success by all accounts.Looks like the Illawarra show has some decent competition which is really good for us NSW keepers.


----------



## Tigerfloss (Mar 5, 2012)

We got there at 9.45 and there was a fair queue, but they obviously opened the doors earlier than advertised which is frustrating in some ways as when I called I was told 10am sharp. I thought the animals could have been on the other side giving more room for people to move, as that is really what they come to see? The retailers could have easily been set up in the front entrance part instead - just making it easier for people first coming in etc..........? Just my thoughts. 
We walked around once without too much hassle, went to come back in and it was impossible to see or move without knocking into people, so left. It doesn't matter how big the place is though, they could have had twice the size and it still would have been crowded! Good on Hawkesbury for putting on a good show, my first and it won't be my last.


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Mar 5, 2012)

picked up a nice little pilbarra stimmie and another pygmy python to go with the ones we got 

Daughter loved having her photo taken with the baby croc....well done guys. Would be nice to see some more space around the breeders tables though and maybe spread them out more so you can actually see with the big crowds.


----------



## Erebos (Mar 5, 2012)

Snakester said:


> Awesome day out at the show. The organisers did a great job.
> 
> Stoked my 'Night Tiger' BTS took out 2nd prize in the colubrids!!!
> 
> PS. I left shortly after you Brenton.



Where they cranky after you took your trees?


Cheers Brenton


----------



## saximus (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't think she cared that you guys took them. I was the one "guarding" the pythons for the second half of the day and I was just told that one of us needed to be present when anyone wanted to take their animals rather than people just jumping in and possibly stealing them


----------



## Erebos (Mar 5, 2012)

Fair enough first story was Im not a lot to get mine till 4 or well good show I think the best stall was kinda hidden the reptiles ink they had some amazing glass cages. And almost splurged and got some scaley feet and a Pygmy python next time I think. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Snakester (Mar 5, 2012)

Nah Brenton, they were all good. The show was starting to wind up and the my BTS spent most of the day trying to hide anyway! They are not as well trained as your GTP, to sit still and allow themsleves to be photographed haha.

I didn't have to drive 4 hours but I did have a long commute back to the Eastern Beaches.

Thanks Saximus you guys did a great job.


----------



## hrafna (Mar 5, 2012)

i loved seeing the burtons that spongebob and colin had at their table. as well as the scalyfeet! i would really like to see someone selling different class 1 stuff such as gts or bts, golden crowns and the like! i know i know, wishful thinking!


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 5, 2012)

Black.Rabbit said:


> Oh and about 15kg of hemp substrate that I am intrigued to try!!



I was interested until the guy told me it was no good for smoking so I told him I would stick to using paper.


----------



## Erebos (Mar 5, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> I was interested until the guy told me it was no good for smoking so I told him I would stick to using paper.




lmao


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Dmnted (Mar 5, 2012)

FAY said:


> I love these expos, get to catch up with friends that I haven't seen since last years expo's. Got to meet a couple of members, dmnted for one. Was nice to meet you.
> .



Was nice to meet you too Fay and also Hilly who helped me organise my table !
The Hawkebury Herp community are great in general with everyone so friendly and helpful.

Now knowing so many APS regulars were there I wish I should have introduced myself to a few more people.

It was a great day even though I had a kid run off with a Woma hatchy and I had to chase him to get it back.
When asking for it back he said "Sorry, I thought they were free."


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Mar 5, 2012)

leamos said:


> Big bag full of chopped up hemp sitting in the back room won't help either, if they rock up hahah



Lol... I actually split some with a friend, brought it into uni today for her and announced that I have a her big bag of weed in the car. The looks were priceless.


----------



## snakes123 (Mar 5, 2012)

dangles said:


> Been, bought and home. Now to smash together some enclosures. Picked up a beautiful ackie off spongebob, a baby CBD off white parents and a couple of GTF.



Were you the person who bought the adult one, i was there going yeah i think ill get it then bam someone got it. Haha i ended up getting a small one.



KingSirloin said:


> Glad I ended up going. I was umming and aarring until I got a call a roughie I had enquired about was going to be there. I also thought the show was much better than the Castle Hill one. Also glad I went on the bike.....with the roughy and a few odd accessories, the backpack was full. What nice weather it was for a ride too.




Thanks for letting me see it, its so small and looks amazing!


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Mar 5, 2012)

next year hubby and i are hoping to have a stall there, if all goes well with our first lot of attempted breeding projects at the end of the year. was a really great show with lots of variety and entertainment


----------



## snakes123 (Mar 5, 2012)

spongebob said:


> I think it was a great location, well layed out, with lots of interesting reptiles and things to see and do. Not that I was able to see much as I was chained to my table.
> 
> Well done HHS!


I highly recomend Bob. He's very helpfull.
Im already thinking of getting another ackie so when im ready ill let you know.



shea_and_ruby said:


> next year hubby and i are hoping to have a stall there, if all goes well with our first lot of attempted breeding projects at the end of the year. was a really great show with lots of variety and entertainment



Thants what im hoping to do. Just got a job and looking at starting some projects with my geckos. So yes i think im going to have it at the penrith expo as it had more people.


----------



## elle0318 (Mar 5, 2012)

little bluey i got


----------

